
Show HN: Nearby Shops - Open-Source food delivery and Hyperlocal app - sumeetk
https://github.com/SumeetMoray/Nearby-Shops-End-User-Android-app
======
bruceb
When I first saw this I thought this is perfect for all the people in India
trying to pitch a hyper local app, now they can at least have less development
to worry about. Then I see this is developed in Hyderabad. You know your
market.

Of course the tech is only part of the battle, getting people to use it, the
logistics, the local veg vendor to use it etc, plus the $5mil to hire SRK to
say he uses it...

~~~
sumeetk
lol ... $5mil to hire SRK ... very much true ...

Yes you are correct tech is only the part of the battle ... but its an
important one ... lot of small business are not able to compete with big
business ... due to lack of good software ...

consider you have to spend 50 lakh rupees to build an app such as swiggy and
zomato ...

now you dont need to and you can instead spend 25 lakhs in marketing ...

if marketing done wisely ... you dont need to spend 5 Million to hire SRK ...

Thanks for your inputs by the way ... enjoyed !

